# Supermarket coffee



## Lyt_han (Nov 15, 2020)

I feel I need to apologies in advance but any recommendations for supermarket beans Saves me from a domestic when one forgets to order the coffee, thanks


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Lyt_han said:


> I feel I need to apologies in advance but any recommendations for supermarket pre ground coffee? Saves me from a domestic when one forgets to order the coffee, thanks


OMG really??


----------



## Lyt_han (Nov 15, 2020)

profesor_historia said:


> Lyt_han said:
> 
> 
> > I feel I need to apologies in advance but any recommendations for supermarket pre ground coffee? Saves me from a domestic when one forgets to order the coffee, thanks
> ...


 I meant ground coffee beans, if that's less shocking we don't have a local cafe to pick beans up from either 🙈


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Lyt_han said:


> I meant ground coffee beans, if that's less shocking we don't have a local cafe to pick beans up from either


But you can buy online, I am sure there are plenty of better options than the supermarket. My opinion. I live in Madrid but don't buy my coffee directly in a cafe but online.


----------



## Lyt_han (Nov 15, 2020)

profesor_historia said:


> Lyt_han said:
> 
> 
> > I meant ground coffee beans, if that's less shocking we don't have a local cafe to pick beans up from either
> ...


 I agree there is but I haven't got a grinder yet so prefer not to order in advance and instead as and when we need it but that leaves me running out before my next order arrives. Would prefer to have a back up option than no coffee


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Lyt_han said:


> I feel I need to apologies in advance but any recommendations for supermarket beans Saves me from a domestic when one forgets to order the coffee, thanks


 Union from Waitrose seems to be the pick of the bunch. I've also seen Revelation beans recommended, also Aldi Italian and Columbian beans.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Union, Modern Standard and Grumpy Mule are all decent for supermarket stuff.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Lyt_han said:


> I agree there is but I haven't got a grinder yet so prefer not to order in advance and instead as and when we need it but that leaves me running out before my next order arrives. Would prefer to have a back up option than no coffee


You can order online ground coffee from some good roaster.


----------



## danielpugh (Oct 26, 2016)

I spent time and money years ago searching supermarkets as emergency backup (and got given well meaning gifts). All burnt money

I recommend getting a decent grinder (research first as there are loads of rubbish ones). I started with a cheap mazzer jolly (still have it), and then got a niche. Life gets much better after that...

As an alternative, order from a good supplier and it will arrive within a couple of days pre-ground exactly to your needs.

I also found out after all above, that there was a good local roaster 3 miles away from home - I live in the middle of nowhere (Cornwall), so there is probably someone local to you.


----------



## Lyt_han (Nov 15, 2020)

@CocoLoco @BlackCatCoffee thanks both will keep an eye out next time I'm in need


----------



## Lyt_han (Nov 15, 2020)

danielpugh said:


> I spent time and money years ago searching supermarkets as emergency backup (and got given well meaning gifts). All burnt money
> 
> I recommend getting a decent grinder (research first as there are loads of rubbish ones). I started with a cheap mazzer jolly (still have it), and then got a niche. Life gets much better after that...
> 
> ...


 So far the ones I've tried I feel the same but Ive also been thinking of getting a mazzer jolly hoping something comes up in the sale section that suits my budget etc.

I've ordered from a couple of roasters before and found the grind varies each time but I might just need to research a bit more like you said and get better at placing an order on time.

Thanks for the help


----------



## danielpugh (Oct 26, 2016)

Happy memories of my super jolly if a bit wasteful too much retention and messy. Totally bombproof. Some decent 3d print mods about to convert to single dosing. I think a couple on the for sale section now - might be worth a look in case they are local. Did the job well though along with some decent scales, can't go too far wrong. Although upgraditis = niche. Forever grinder as far I can tell (or at least till I win the lottery as seems to get pricey after that ).. espresso machine died the other day, and waiting for parts, so change grind setting and it's set for caffetiere or v60...


----------



## LMartin (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi @Lyt_han where abouts are you based? I've noticed my local roaster Volcano Coffee (South London) are increasingly available in supermarkets and places like holland and barrett. Not sure if they're in the physical stores though or just online. Have to agree with other posts & can see you have tried before, best bet is sourcing direct from roasters. I would guess if you develop a bit of a relationship with them they'll grind appropriately for your brew method and you'll start to find some consistency in grind size. Or else... take the plunge on a decent grinder (if you can't justify electric, for years I happily used a hand burr grinder, in my case a Porlex which is about £40). You genuinely won't regret it, far greater control over freshness, grind size, and the difference is chalk and cheese. It's amazing how quickly oxidation zaps the flavour from a pre-ground coffee.



Lyt_han said:


> So far the ones I've tried I feel the same but Ive also been thinking of getting a mazzer jolly hoping something comes up in the sale section that suits my budget etc.
> 
> I've ordered from a couple of roasters before and found the grind varies each time but I might just need to research a bit more like you said and get better at placing an order on time.
> 
> Thanks for the help


----------



## Lyt_han (Nov 15, 2020)

LMartin said:


> Hi @Lyt_han where abouts are you based? I've noticed my local roaster Volcano Coffee (South London) are increasingly available in supermarkets and places like holland and barrett. Not sure if they're in the physical stores though or just online. Have to agree with other posts & can see you have tried before, best bet is sourcing direct from roasters. I would guess if you develop a bit of a relationship with them they'll grind appropriately for your brew method and you'll start to find some consistency in grind size. Or else... take the plunge on a decent grinder (if you can't justify electric, for years I happily used a hand burr grinder, in my case a Porlex which is about £40). You genuinely won't regret it, far greater control over freshness, grind size, and the difference is chalk and cheese. It's amazing how quickly oxidation zaps the flavour from a pre-ground coffee.


 My local Holland and Barrett's do stock volcano coffee, I spotted it after having have had a coffee elsewhere so had high hopes but unfortunately I didn't enjoy it. Only after trying it I realised it was a few days off it's sell by date, back to your point of ground coffee loosing flavour. But your all right I need to invest in a grinder asap so I'll keep my eyes out in the sale section 👍


----------



## LMartin (Nov 28, 2020)

Lyt_han said:


> My local Holland and Barrett's do stock volcano coffee, I spotted it after having have had a coffee elsewhere so had high hopes but unfortunately I didn't enjoy it. Only after trying it I realised it was a few days off it's sell by date, back to your point of ground coffee loosing flavour. But your all right I need to invest in a grinder asap so I'll keep my eyes out in the sale section 👍


 Yeh the combo of freshly roasted and freshly ground really does step things up into a different league (provided the preparation is also good). Good luck with it! It's a fun journey...!


----------



## Plasse (Apr 9, 2017)

And for some reason supermarkets feel coffee is "best before" a year after grinding. Some people may feel that is optimistic


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Plasse said:


> And for some reason supermarkets feel coffee is "best before" a year after grinding. Some people may feel that is optimistic


 I found a bag of coffee I roasted 5 years ago now....was tempted to take one for the team


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> I found a bag of coffee I roasted 5 years ago now....was tempted to take one for the team


 can't wait ????????


----------



## Gemini (Apr 3, 2021)

Didn't a YouTuber drink 1940s coffee?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Gemini yes, but it was freeze dried instant...these are whole bean in a valve bag since 2015.....I'm very frightened, might put up a photo of them first! See what you guys think.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> @Gemini yes, but it was freeze dried instant...these are whole bean in a valve bag since 2015.....I'm very frightened, might put up a photo of them first! See what you guys think.


 Has it gone mouldy? I got some from BB ages ago with the Mignon and I opened them up one day to see they were wet and mouldy despite being sealed and kept in a cupboard.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rob1 said:


> Has it gone mouldy? I got some from BB ages ago with the Mignon and I opened them up one day to see they were wet and mouldy despite being sealed and kept in a cupboard.


 I don't think it has...do people want me to open the bag photograph it and if it looks and smells OK ......take one for the team?


----------



## Plasse (Apr 9, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> @Gemini yes, but it was freeze dried instant...these are whole bean in a valve bag since 2015.....I'm very frightened, might put up a photo of them first! See what you guys think.


 Do it!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes - should be good 😕


----------



## wahman (Feb 18, 2021)

Do you store your coffee in a darkened glass jar? airtight?


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Has anyone heard from Dave?......


----------



## Gemini (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello Dave, did you attempt this?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gemini said:


> Hello Dave, did you attempt this?


 @Gemini and @dutchy101 I did, on Tuesday 14 April....I waited until today to see if I had any ill effects before posting, just in case of ????, then I could have been sure to add those photos in.

I was visiting @MWJB (fully socially distanced with me outside of course and speaking to mark through the window....to be in line with the rules. I asked him if he wanted to try the coffee and to his credit he was up for it...what's the worst that could happen!

The bag waited until we had girded our loins first with some great brewed coffees that mark knocked up with some decent beans he had...very enjoyable. The afternoon approached and the bag had been beckoning for quite a while, so after a few good brews we decided to open it.









As you can see, the bag has been sealed since 18 Sep 2015, so 5 years and 7 months old...jeepers!

The beans were well inspected and we thought we would place them near Hoffmans book....They were not mouldy, proving that, roasted coffee might indeed be immortal. I'll give em credit, there is no early oil spotting, and they were about that dark. A nice even roast of Ethiopian Harrar Longberry...waiting for that Blueberry hit I know they had.









So we brewed em up....I had a good sniff whilst they were brewing...nada, well just sort of coffee. No blueberry, "don't worry mark said, it will probably still be in the taste".









They were in Marks vacuum dual wall carafe and given a 50 minute brew time!! oh yes...we wanted to be sure to have got the flavour.....the carafe with lid keeps it all hot.

....










50 Minutes later and we were ready. Gingerly we supped and schlurped at the coffee...afraid it was going to taste like a lever legends old jockstrap after pulling 100 shots in a row, at the least we expected it to taste a bit cardboardy and ooold.... but no! The best we could describe it as, was better than many supermarket coffees, which isn't really saying a lot. It definitely tasted of coffee...but that's about it, and it was super lo, *in fact zero acidity.* There was nothing about the flavour to indicate that it was old. We drank it all.....about 5 minutes later, we needed another coffee...because the backtaste was something that just kept giving.

So now time for someone else to take one for the team...have you got something coffee related at home that you really shouldn't eat or drink...I mean Lotus biscuits that you always get with coffee, they are immortal aren't they?


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Amazing 👏 hahaha


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> ...I mean Lotus biscuits that you always get with coffee, they are immortal aren't they?


 I like those biscuits so much!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

So when people say to me "I want coffee that tastes like coffee" I should break out a bag of 5 year old beans and give them a treat. Will need to put some in reserve.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rob1 said:


> So when people say to me "I want coffee that tastes like coffee" I should break out a bag of 5 year old beans and give them a treat. Will need to put some in reserve.












Especially if they say they like a low acid coffee!


----------



## Gemini (Apr 3, 2021)

That sounds like a very fun day among friends. I am pleased you are still with us though, it could have been risky.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gemini said:


> That sounds like a very fun day among friends. I am pleased you are still with us though, it could have been risky.


 I would have loved to have had 10 people at a tasting and afterward served them some of my fresh roasted coffee.... Yes, It was a fun day and I always enjoy watching mark use the different brew techniques.


----------



## Kev Munns (Jan 16, 2021)

Emily said:


> I like those biscuits so much!


 you can get jars of lotus spread now, as well as lotus ice cream. I'll never be slim haha


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Especially if they say they like a low acid coffee!


 This reminds me of a conversation I had with an importer, he consulted for a manufacturer of capsule coffee & they had problems with Kenyan beans. The drinks were always to acidic, the solution they actually went for was to age the beans for 2 years prior to grinding& packing.


----------



## Ilias (Nov 24, 2020)

I experience long royal mail delays this year (covid?) so I tried *union coffee* (beans) a few times from Sainsburys.

The package had the roasting date and it was recently roasted (20 days old the first time and 17 days the second time). The coffee was actually quite good.

So it is a good plan B if your subscription coffee is delayed.


----------

